# Iron Horse Mud Ranch - TGW - Oct. 26-28



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Been planning on going to this event for months. Just wondering if anyone else from here will be going also? Hopefully have the truck and brute there for all three days.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Can't believe no one else has a truck they are planning to take to this event or even going to watch? This is gonna be one of Trucks gone wilds biggest event of the year.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

